# increase photo resolution?



## TRBMan (Jul 29, 2006)

hey,

i took some photos with my phone at a concert i recently went to. i uploaded them onto my computer and they are pretty bad quality.

Are there any programs out there (freeware or commerical software) that allow you to make the picture quality better?

thanks,
TRBMan


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

There is no way to get detail the camera didn&#8217;t capture in the first place. Programs like they have in the movies that take an unrecognizable blurred surveillance photo and sharpen it into a studio portrait of Tom Cruise don&#8217;t exist. 

There are things you can do in a good image editor that can help some though. Applying some noise reduction and then sharpening sometimes makes a low resolution photo look a little better. If you are pumping a low resolution 0.3Mp phone photo up to a larger image adding noise after noise reduction and sharpening can make the smoothed out image look more realistic.

If the photos are too dark you can correct that with most good image editors but usually end up with a lot of noise.

There is a free program called Image Analyzer that has a devonvolution function that can help a poor photo. There is a program called Focus Magic that isn&#8217;t free but does a better job.

Post one of your photos.


----------



## TRBMan (Jul 29, 2006)

attached is one photo.

taken with my LG Chocolate. (1.3MP camera)


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

The streaks in the lights show you moved the camera while the lens was open. There wasn't enough light to allow a fast enough shutter to handhold the shot. The problem has nothing to do with resolution - at least that isn't the main problem. Increasing the resolution is just going to accentuate the motion blur.

You might try fooling around with the demo of Focus Magic. It might help some: http://www.focusmagic.com/download.htm


----------

